
Flaming the Victim - Why you should care that NimbleBit got ripped off - xonder
http://www.pocketnext.com/stories/flaming-the-victim/
======
dojogrant
Isn't that what copyrighting the written word is?

------
rdg
Enough with trying to copyright ideas...

